# Aristo C-16 clearance sale



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi there:

Did anyone take advantage of the Aristo C-16 clearance sale?

What do you think of the latest C-16 loco?

What do you think is the future of 1:24 scale?

Norman


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Where was this clearance sale for the c-16 at. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Money is tight, I got mine a couple of years ago. I like it. 

I like G24, smaller equipment on medium curves (10' dia) looks more at home to me. All I run. 

Though I haven't decided if it's narrow ga. or small std ga., I'm leaning towards small std. 

John


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought about it, for the price, IF (and I do mean IF) they were new ones (the pictures were older runs) it may have been a deal. With Train World's history, these things can be catch and go. 

Of course, I would have just used the drive and sold the wonky caboose. Could be the basis of an ÖBB 399/Mh or JDŽ 83/BHSTB IV class loco. A couple of people have done it already.


----------

